
1964 300baud modem surfs the web  - boundlessdreamz
http://hackaday.com/2009/05/27/1964-300baud-modem-surfs-the-web/
======
boundlessdreamz
via [http://tech.slashdot.org/story/09/05/28/1745203/45-Year-
Old-...](http://tech.slashdot.org/story/09/05/28/1745203/45-Year-Old-Modem-
Used-To-Surf-the-Web?art_pos=11)

